# Auto Black Point



## Chris_N (Jul 8, 2014)

I would like to know please if there is a way to get an auto black point in LR? After running auto tone on many photos some have the black point way too bright.  I really want auto tone followed by auto black and start processing from there. I hope Adobe will make an auto black and auto levels feature in the future. Auto levels in PS Elements works fine. Your advice would be appreciated.

Kind Regards
Chris


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 8, 2014)

Shift double-click on the Blacks (and/or Whites) label will give you "auto-black/white". All the tone controls, from Exposure down to Blacks can be individually "auto'd" in the same way.


----------



## Chris_N (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks Jim. Its interesting that auto tone alone does not do this all the time, ie sometime the black point is OK and sometimes it is off. What I would like to do is batch process a lot of images with auto tone followed by auto black. So if I select all the photos under Autosync and then click auto tone and then shift double click black will this work? Is it also possible to get a preset to do this automatically to multiple images?

Kind Regards
Chris


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 9, 2014)

"Auto tone" works correctly when using Autosync.....but from a quick test (easy enough for you to test to confirm) it looks as look using shift double-click on the Blacks slider will sync the absolute blacks value of the "most selected" image, i.e. it does not "auto black" the rest of the selection, only the first, the remainder getting the same value as the "most selected".


----------



## Chris_N (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for your thoughts Jim. Its a shame that I can't auto black a batch of photos. I will experiment with the Gazoo plug in and see if I can get it to do auto tone followed by auto black. There is a steep learning curve though and I haven't figured out how to use it. I do hope Adobe will come up with something in the future. In the mean time are there any other plug ins you are aware of that can do auto black/auto White etc? 

Kind Regards 
Chris.


----------



## MutantLabs (Jul 16, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Shift double-click on the Blacks (and/or Whites) label will give you "auto-black/white". All the tone controls, from Exposure down to Blacks can be individually "auto'd" in the same way.


Many thanx for this tip! Every time I touch the Blacks or Whites slider, I thought how nice it would be to have this.


----------

